

Exhange HN: Build my app and I'll design yours - niico

Sup guys!
Im looking for a exchange here.<p>I need someone to build my app in exchange I will design his. (Sure, I can do your logo too.)<p>Whats my app about?
Basically, it's an old fashioned online dating site with a couple cool stuff.<p>I will brief you more if we close the deal.<p>If you are interested drop me a line at nico at heynico dot com and let's talk.<p>Ok,
see ya!
======
evancaine
do you have a link to a portfolio?

~~~
bmelton
I don't know if he's got a portfolio online, but his work is highly
recommended, and what I've seen of it is very impressive.

I recently had the opportunity to work with Nico before my side started
falling apart (which I still owe him an email about), but I recommend him and
his work to anyone.

Also, his dribble is in his profile: <http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia>

~~~
niico
Wow, thanks Barry! You are way to kind! Sorry to hear about your startup
falling apart. Wish you the best!

------
MPiccinato
Out of curiosity what kind of turn around time would you expect for someone to
build your app?

------
mryan
Interesting. Design only, or HTML/CSS implementation?

~~~
niico
Well, it depends on the exchange ;)

